# The Motivation Thread: What are your goals today?



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 18, 2022)

TLDR: This is a thread for people to post their daily goal(s) so that they can have a support system/cheering section to help them accomplish those goals.

THE LONG VERSION:
Hey hey!
So I have been struggling with depression for a long time, and I know that a lot of lovely people here also struggle with depression.
Obviously depression comes in a large variety of nasty flavors, but for me it has come to a point where it is hard for me to get basic things done day by day. I have even sunken into lows that make me not want to brush my hair, shower or even eat.
So I have a proposal: Let’s try to help one another with some good old-fashioned accountability and encouragement.

Even if you aren’t struggling with depression, please participate! The more the merrier.

Post your goals for today right here. If you only have one, that’s just fine!
It can be big or small.
No matter how mundane you may think it may be to somebody else, if it’s important to you, post it!
You may even find somebody with the same goals!

When the day is done, return and report.
How did you do?
Which goal was the biggest struggle?
Which goal was the easiest?
How can we help motivate you and help you reach your goals?

Let’s try to get out of our ruts one day at a time. We won’t be perfect at it, some days we won’t even be particularly good at it, but we are going to try.

My goals for today:
Brush my hair
Wash all of my dirty dishes


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 18, 2022)

I got my groceries bought
Salmon is portioned and ready for the week
Fruits are all prepped and ready for smoothie making throughout the week.
I got the headset that covers BOTH EARS for my new job. I was delayed by a few weeks...

The biggest struggle for me today was not getting 4 hours of sleep and arriving at the place to apply for my health card, only to find it was CLOSED. It was up to date with the holidays EXCEPT for today. TuT But I noticed the grocery store was a few blocks from where I got dropped off and walked 30 minutes to grab my headset in the opposite direction, and then double back for food.

I also forgot what day it was and missed garbage day again... TuT

The easiest part was getting the food because it's food and I want to make more smoothies throughout the week! I'm also trying to limit my red meat to once a week by buying extra lettuce for chicken salads and salmon with rice/veggies! But... we'll see how long those heads of lettuce last. I got two in anticipation I get too excited about eating healthy, and eat all my lettuce in a day or two (again). But now I'm worried I'll use maybe one and let the other rot because I live alone and nothing ever lasts long enough for me to finish it all.


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 18, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I got my groceries bought
> Salmon is portioned and ready for the week
> Fruits are all prepped and ready for smoothie making throughout the week.
> I got the headset that covers BOTH EARS for my new job. I was delayed by a few weeks...
> ...


The struggle is real, my friend. At one point I had a little whiteboard on my fridge where I would write down the veggies that needed to be eaten soon. However, I also live pretty far away from a grocery store so having to go back over and over again to get more food rather than meal planning can be a pain. It’s a double-edged sword either way.
I’m proud of you for getting so much planning done for your food! That’s a really hard skill to pick up for a lot of people, myself included. And honestly, I would love to become better at it.
If you want any good chicken marinade recipes I have a few. I can’t eat plain chicken breast over and over again.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 18, 2022)

Skeewomp said:


> The struggle is real, my friend. At one point I had a little whiteboard on my fridge where I would write down the veggies that needed to be eaten soon. However, I also live pretty far away from a grocery store so having to go back over and over again to get more food rather than meal planning can be a pain. It’s a double-edged sword either way.
> I’m proud of you for getting so much planning done for your food! That’s a really hard skill to pick up for a lot of people, myself included. And honestly, I would love to become better at it.
> If you want any good chicken marinade recipes I have a few. I can’t eat plain chicken breast over and over again.


Thank you! I really appreciate it!

I am the weirdo that can eat plain chicken but if you want to throw some my way, I'll try to learn it for when the folks come down~

Sometimes I'll add a bit of BBQ sauce or breading, but right now I have a hankering for nonstop chicken salads with shredded cheese on top.


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 18, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Thank you! I really appreciate it!
> 
> I am the weirdo that can eat plain chicken but if you want to throw some my way, I'll try to learn it for when the folks come down~
> 
> Sometimes I'll add a bit of BBQ sauce or breading, but right now I have a hankering for nonstop chicken salads with shredded cheese on top.











						Lime Chicken Marinade - Isabel Eats
					

This Lime Chicken Marinade makes perfect juicy chicken every time! Made with lime juice, lime zest, soy sauce, brown sugar, garlic, and more.




					www.isabeleats.com
				



I omit the brown sugar and add like 12 cloves of finely minced garlic cause I’m a garlic fiend. Even without the brown sugar the chicken comes out so tasty and it is VERY juicy.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 18, 2022)

Skeewomp said:


> Lime Chicken Marinade - Isabel Eats
> 
> 
> This Lime Chicken Marinade makes perfect juicy chicken every time! Made with lime juice, lime zest, soy sauce, brown sugar, garlic, and more.
> ...


Thanks again! 
I've already got it bookmarked! I'll be sure to post updates if I succeed or fail XD


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 18, 2022)

uh
not have a panic attack is my goal lol
There is so much going on and I am behind on all of it thanks to both mental troubles and people just not being helpful or informing me of what they need me to do till the last minute
Really looking forward to moving in with my bf as he's very good at helping me organize and not get behind on stuff, and I won't be living with my family then which will cut out a whole host of "I need you to do this complex task by 4pm tonight (and it's currently 3pm)"

I really need to like, pull myself together, still have a couple weeks till I move and I'm going downhill as stress builds


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 18, 2022)

What, I can't have "exist" as my goal? Booo. o3o

Wake up, get to work and get back on my weight loss plans.


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 18, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> uh
> not have a panic attack is my goal lol
> There is so much going on and I am behind on all of it thanks to both mental troubles and people just not being helpful or informing me of what they need me to do till the last minute
> Really looking forward to moving in with my bf as he's very good at helping me organize and not get behind on stuff, and I won't be living with my family then which will cut out a whole host of "I need you to do this complex task by 4pm tonight (and it's currently 3pm)"
> ...


Sorry about the stress, sweetheart.
Moving can be very overwhelming, especially when the transition is so different from anything you may have done before. Moving out of the family home is a huge step and there is a lot of unknown that comes with that. I cried for three days when I made the decision to move out because everyone was in my ears and on my case. But I did it, and once it was done the relief was worth the grief.
How can I help? Do you need a listening ear? A cheerleader? Organization tips? Let me know.


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 18, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> What, I can't have "exist" as my goal? Booo. o3o
> 
> Wake up, get to work and get back on my weight loss plans.


If you need easy low-carb or veggie-heavy recipes that don’t taste like tree bark I have GOT you. >8O


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 18, 2022)

Skeewomp said:


> Sorry about the stress, sweetheart.
> Moving can be very overwhelming, especially when the transition is so different from anything you may have done before. Moving out of the family home is a huge step and there is a lot of unknown that comes with that. I cried for three days when I made the decision to move out because everyone was in my ears and on my case. But I did it, and once it was done the relief was worth the grief.
> How can I help? Do you need a listening ear? A cheerleader? Organization tips? Let me know.


Thanks 
Yeah its a lot of stress. I never did well with change, like when I was little I'd have a breakdown if we got rid of a piece of furniture we had for a long time. Hell, only a week ago I dropped and broke the nice little spoon that goes with my fav mug and I was kinda just nonfunctional for an hour afterwards
Parents aren't making it any easier, they hate that I'm gay and are blocking as much as they can of my communication with my bf


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 19, 2022)

Skeewomp said:


> If you need easy low-carb or veggie-heavy recipes that don’t taste like tree bark I have GOT you. >8O


Thanks for the offer, though I can manage. It's just Easter's been a lazy period for me. 

Pretty much stagnated due to a lack of activity. Getting back right onto the track today and shouldn't have any issues.


----------



## Rimna (Apr 19, 2022)

My goals for today are like in that Waldeck song "Northern Lights"

Trying not to crash and die.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 19, 2022)

I gotta get a blood test today.


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 19, 2022)

Rimna said:


> My goals for today are like in that Waldeck song "Northern Lights"
> 
> Trying not to crash and die.


Same, fam. Same.


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 19, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> I gotta get a blood test today.


I will be sending every good vibe I have. YOU CAN DO EET!


----------



## Tailsthefoxlover2004 (Apr 19, 2022)

looking for someone to bathe me. *has swimsuit on*


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 19, 2022)

So as for my report, I brushed my hair yesterday and I got all of my dishes done.

Today’s goals will be flossing my teeth and picking up all of the clothes on my bedroom floor.


----------



## Tailsthefoxlover2004 (Apr 19, 2022)

Skeewomp said:


> So as for my report, I brushed my hair yesterday and I got all of my dishes done.
> 
> Today’s goals will be flossing my teeth and picking up all of the clothes on my bedroom floor.


good. Im sure your very pretty irl judging by your pfp


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 19, 2022)

Tailsthefoxlover2004 said:


> good. Im sure your very pretty irl judging by your pfp


Haha that’s nice of you to say, but I could really put anything attractive as my pfp. XD
My beauty irl is somewhat unconventional.


----------



## Tailsthefoxlover2004 (Apr 19, 2022)

same. *looks down*


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 19, 2022)

Haha I really mean it’s more subjective. XD I don’t find myself to be unattractive, but I also recognize that certain people might not find me attractive because preferences.


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 19, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> I gotta get a blood test today.


Also, Beanie, let me know how it went!


----------



## Tailsthefoxlover2004 (Apr 19, 2022)

some ppl dont like me bc of my bath kink so yeah


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 19, 2022)

Tailsthefoxlover2004 said:


> some ppl dont like me bc of my bath kink so yeah


*shrugs* Some people aren’t able to separate how they feel about person’s quirks from how they feel about the individual.
For me, I’m just not at all into bath stuff, but I believe you’re a lovely person.


----------



## Tailsthefoxlover2004 (Apr 19, 2022)

aww thanks *smiles, lies back on couch* what about showers?


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 19, 2022)

Skeewomp said:


> Also, Beanie, let me know how it went!


It went well! The clinic only needs a fingerstick test, versus going to the hospital for a complete blood draw. Definitely prefer the fingerstick. ^^


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 19, 2022)

Tailsthefoxlover2004 said:


> aww thanks *smiles, lies back on couch* what about showers?


Haha no showers, either. I treat my hygiene time like I treat my food time: Sacred and undisturbed.


----------



## Tailsthefoxlover2004 (Apr 19, 2022)

aw man. well i tried but if you ever do, just tell me. *smiles, hugs tails plushie*


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 19, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> It went well! The clinic only needs a fingerstick test, versus going to the hospital for a complete blood draw. Definitely prefer the fingerstick. ^^


Woohoo! Look at you getting things done! 
You are brave cause I faint whenever I see my own blood on the outside of my body. XD


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 19, 2022)

Skeewomp said:


> Woohoo! Look at you getting things done!
> You are brave cause I faint whenever I see my own blood on the outside of my body. XD


I used to nearly cry getting blood drawn, but a doctor recently put me on a medication that requires bloodtests. And even if I do end up needing a real blooddraw, it's not so scary because I've been getting these weekly tests for a few months. I was offered this med for years, but the bloodwork thing scared me off. It wasn't until my recent mental health crisis that I tried the med. It works better than anything else I've ever taken.


----------



## Tailsthefoxlover2004 (Apr 19, 2022)

im happy everyone here is happy. ur all awesome. this is probably the most active forums ive ever been on


----------



## Rimna (Apr 20, 2022)

Rimna said:


> My goals for today are like in that Waldeck song "Northern Lights"
> 
> Trying not to crash and die.



I was very successful yesterday. Let's try it again today.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 20, 2022)

Gonna see my sister and my niece today.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 20, 2022)

Try to get to bed earlier. Not because I'm staying up late, but because I can never fall asleep at a decent rate, or I just keep waking up and then spend the next hour trying to fall asleep before my alarm goes off again.

I feel drained, but I feel like I have undeniable proof that all of my previous jobs were shit. Even with the tiredness I still feel good and ready to help people for the next 8 hours .. and if my calls are anything like the ones I've had in training, I'll probably only get like... 10 in a while day. TuT I was expecting 100s but almost every call I am in takes 20-40 minutes minimum!


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 20, 2022)

Goals, goals....here's what I have then!

My goal is that I won't let what people say get to me, at least, not to let it have such an impact that it ruins the day for me. I'm also still on my goal to make others happy, and my goal is always to at least garner one smile for the day, because one happy fella can go a long way!

I have some side goals, mainly to get more stamina, since the last time I actually ran far was during middle school, where cross country used to be one of the main ways of endurance. I'm in no way out of shape, but I could use more stamina for extensive running or jogging, so that's a goal!

Lastly, my goal is to stay true to myself! Don't question who you are because everyone around you disapproves! Stay true to you, understand and recall your morals and ideals, and never let the depressing view of the public deter who you are! Always stay calm, control your emotions, and learn to better yourself before letting any outside conflict corrode you!


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 20, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Try to get to bed earlier. Not because I'm staying up late, but because I can never fall asleep at a decent rate, or I just keep waking up and then spend the next hour trying to fall asleep before my alarm goes off again.
> 
> I feel drained, but I feel like I have undeniable proof that all of my previous jobs were shit. Even with the tiredness I still feel good and ready to help people for the next 8 hours .. and if my calls are anything like the ones I've had in training, I'll probably only get like... 10 in a while day. TuT I was expecting 100s but almost every call I am in takes 20-40 minutes minimum!


I wish you the best of luck in trying to reset your sleep habits. 
My goal is to put my phone and all other electronics down for the night by 10pm.


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 20, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> Goals, goals....here's what I have then!
> 
> My goal is that I won't let what people say get to me, at least, not to let it have such an impact that it ruins the day for me. I'm also still on my goal to make others happy, and my goal is always to at least garner one smile for the day, because one happy fella can go a long way!
> 
> ...


The funny thing about stamina training is it builds super quickly, but you can also lose it super quickly if you stop training. TwT
I’m working on that, myself.
You have beautiful goals. Staying true to oneself is an art that is seldom perfected, but you haven’t failed until you’ve stopped trying, right?


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 20, 2022)

Skeewomp said:


> The funny thing about stamina training is it builds super quickly, but you can also lose it super quickly if you stop training. TwT
> I’m working on that, myself.
> You have beautiful goals. Staying true to oneself is an art that is seldom perfected, but you haven’t failed until you’ve stopped trying, right?


Really now? Well I'll be sure to keep that in mind! It explains so much now that you mention that fact!
And I wish you the best of luck! Someone as nice as you is guaranteed to make it!

And thank you very much for saying that! I agree with that, it is quite the challenge, but it can be ensured in victory, as long as one remains true to self! You speak truth in what you say for sure Skee!


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 20, 2022)

Skeewomp said:


> The funny thing about stamina training is it builds super quickly, but you can also lose it super quickly if you stop training. TwT


!00% this. One week I'll be feeling like the one on the left. Then, after a few days of lounging, I feel like the one on the right. TuT


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 21, 2022)

I am going to clean my room and organize my stuff!


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 21, 2022)

I am going to get all of my laundry folded and put away today. (It is currently sitting in a pile on my couch.)


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 21, 2022)

Skeewomp said:


> I am going to get all of my laundry folded and put away today. (It is currently sitting in a pile on my couch.)


Oof, I forgot that I need to do that myself


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 21, 2022)

I toss clean clothes into bucket. The only thing I fold are towels TuT might change though, once I get fancy new furniture some day.


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 21, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I toss clean clothes into bucket. The only thing I fold are towels TuT might change though, once I get fancy new furniture some day.


I found a dresser on fb marketplace then I was like, “Shoot. Does this mean I have to be responsible and actually put stuff away now?”


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (May 3, 2022)

Back on track.
Today is my day off. 
I may be having a bit of a manic spell, but WHATEVER. I'm getting a ton of stuff done. 
I got up at 6:30 this morning and said a prayer, meditated for 5 minutes, read some scriptures, ate breakfast, did yoga, took a 10 minute walk around the neighborhood, cleaned my kitchen, and now I am about to fold and put away all of my laundry.
Starting off strong.

My value is not tied to my productivity, but it feels good to accomplish little things, so that's why I do it.

My goal today is to get my short chore list done by noon, and then start drawing. I need to take that time for myself.


----------



## Andreas (May 6, 2022)

Need to finish all tasks that were planned for the week, because I'm going on a trip these weekends. Fortunately, I could find the necessary info at https://writinguniverse.com/free-essay-examples/asia/ that helped me alot with my writing assignment. So I'm almost done with homeworks. The best motivation is the weekends out.


----------

